# squirrelmail - I must have made a mistake



## dpalme (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought I had squirrelmail up and running, but apparently I either made a mistake or something is not quite configured correctly.

It is installed at /usr/local/www/squirrelmail.

In the apache httpd-vhosts.conf I have the following two entries:


```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/squirrelmail">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 54.150.176.124:80>
   DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/squirrelmail"
   ServerName mail.dougpalme.com
</VirtualHost>
```

In my named db file I have the following:


```
mail.dougpalme.com.      IN A    64.150.176.124
dougpalme.com.           IN MX  10 mail.dougpalme.com.
```

Ping work and shows the correct IP address, so the question is does anyone see something wrong here?  Any help would be appreciated.

Douglas


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2009)

Apart from not using code tags .... your IP address in the VirtualHost is off by 10 /8s.


----------



## dpalme (Nov 27, 2009)

My apologies for forgetting about the tags again, I will do my best to remember that in the future.

You know, I looked at that code for two hours and I must be seeing things because until you pointed it out I never saw the 64.....I was seeing 54.  My mind is shot apparently.


----------



## varda (Nov 27, 2009)

IP addreses are mismatch in defintions:

```
mail.dougpalme.com.      IN A    64.150.176.124
```


```
<VirtualHost 54.150.176.124:80>
```
Just use '*' like:

```
<VirtualHost *>
```
Server will answer to queries when request will match to specified ServerName, i.e. mail.dougpalme.com


----------

